# The Best Way Possible



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Rest in Peace, Molly...


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear of Molly's passing. Do you have any pics of her to share?


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> So sorry to hear of Molly's passing. Do you have any pics of her to share?


The few pictures I have of her (most were taken before digital cameras) are posted in my Album for Rhinestone Gidget (Molly's Registered name" I wish I still had all the hard copies of our photos so I can scan them to my computer, but over time I have lost most of them.


----------

